# Anyone for one of these??



## steve (May 18, 2005)

Who'd have one of these?


----------



## pugsly (May 18, 2005)

EEEEEWWWWWW!!!

Thats one massive croc, where was it found??


----------



## hugsta (May 18, 2005)

The one in the top was found in the pipeline they are working on in the background, but I don't believe it is the one that is cut open. I am pretty sure they are two different animals.


----------



## soulweaver (May 18, 2005)

if i had the room i get a croc tomorrow..


----------



## steve (May 18, 2005)

The top one's in Florida, the bottom two I believe are from central america, but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## ether (May 18, 2005)

Are the two bottom ones actually real, i heard somewhere that it was a complete farse?

Cheers Alex


----------



## westhamsc (May 18, 2005)

> if i had the room i get a croc tomorrow..


you mean i'd get one and keep it at your joint


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2005)

you might be thinking of the man in the snake pics ether, :mrgreen: ,,they were fakes..i reckon these croc ones are the real deal,,a bit gross :mrgreen:


----------



## Ricko (May 18, 2005)

nice one steve. how is things mate?


----------



## Retic (May 18, 2005)

I would have the Alligator in the first photo, I have always wanted an alligator, they get dog tame.


----------



## Kenshin (May 18, 2005)

i dont think i could go for an alligator or croc unless its like fresh water crocs here i would go for caimans tho they are pretty small as far as crocadilians go


----------



## Retic (May 18, 2005)

I have seen pretty big alligators that have been as tame as anything you have seen and they can be incredible characters, they are also way better looking than crocodiles.


----------



## hugsta (May 18, 2005)

> I have seen pretty big alligators that have been as tame as anything you have seen and they can be incredible characters, they are also way better looking than crocodiles.



Could just see you walking your your pet alligator down the road.....LOL


----------



## Retic (May 18, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 18, 2005)

hey kenshin some caimans get pritty big like the black caiman one of the worlds biggest crocadilians i belive tho could be wrong

there is allways the dwarf one tho that would be pritty kewl too own


----------



## peterescue (May 18, 2005)

Second two would not be South America, too big to be a caiman.
If its real think SE Asia would be more the go,


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2005)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> hey kenshin some caimans get pritty big like the black caiman one of the worlds biggest crocadilians i belive tho could be wrong
> 
> there is allways the dwarf one tho that would be pritty kewl too own



There's also a Dwarf Crocodile from West Africa.



Hix


----------



## peterescue (May 19, 2005)

Hix said:


> jimmy_the_kid said:
> 
> 
> > hey kenshin some caimans get pritty big like the black caiman one of the worlds biggest crocadilians i belive tho could be wrong
> ...



but can they beat the lion?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 19, 2005)

i dont know about a lion but i think the could take 40 midgets ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Menagerie (May 19, 2005)

IF I got an exhibitors licence I would definitely be prodding hubby to let me get a freshy. They are amazing creatures and I have heard (although haven't had any hands on personal experience) that they are reasonably placid. 

Does anyone here in NSW have one?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 19, 2005)

i havnt met a placid freshy yet..i had to feed my mates crocs when he went on holidays, and they didnt seem to friendly towards me,maybe i wasnt holding my mouth right..they make a mess if ur trying to keep them in a tank setup..i wouldnt bother with keeping them unless i had an outoor enclosure,jmo
when / if i move north i might think about it
baz
the two in the trading post are still there


----------



## Retic (May 19, 2005)

I don't think anyone was saying they were caiman in the photo's, they definitely appear to be Asian, Saltwater or Mugger.



peterescue said:


> Second two would not be South America, too big to be a caiman.
> If its real think SE Asia would be more the go,


----------



## Menagerie (May 19, 2005)

What were you feeding them Baz? Chickens? 

They would get expensive to keep I imagine! They don't grow very big do they? I was actually watching a dvd on the way home last night about freshys, they only looked to grow about 5ft long.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 19, 2005)

mostly they were eating chunks of beef,,which they loved and that was all i was asked to feed them,,i did sneak a rat in ,to give "variety" .that is when i found out what a mess they make,,i had to clean out the whole tank..blood and guts everywhere.
next time i stuck to beef chunks,which still made a mess


----------



## Menagerie (May 19, 2005)

what size tank were they in? Wouldn't it have to be huge?

Ugh mental picture of rat mess.... ewwww!!! 

And where on earth would you put the crocs while you were cleaning? Missing any fingers?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 19, 2005)

it was a big tank,7 ft maybe,no where near big enough for crocs imo
but i was not there to make judgments,i was just enjoying the job id been asked to do,,i had large bins that i put them in to clean their cage.my friend got tagged by one on the hand but managed to get loose before it rolled.lol.very lucky,could have been a lot worse for him..i think he has given the crocs a miss now.lol


----------



## Menagerie (May 19, 2005)

wow. That's one critter that I wouldn't laugh about if it tagged me :O

Although I would still love to have a pair.

Oh by the way Baz - pics or it didn't happen


----------

